# Another Resto project



## Tractor Nut (Sep 27, 2004)

Here is another tractor that is next inline for restoration after the Bush Hog is completed.

Its a Speedex not sure on which model it is yet.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Looks like a neat old tractor. Send pictures of your progress.
Rodster


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I don't recall seeing one like that before.  

Mark


----------



## Tractor Nut (Sep 27, 2004)

Here is a link to Speedex website. 

Speedex information website


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Tractor Nut...

Thanks for the links. That looks like it was a very nice tractor.
I've never heard of them before seeing your post.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I realize you just got started in this project, but have you found if Speedex supports their old machines with parts?


----------



## Tractor Nut (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *I realize you just got started in this project, but have you found if Speedex supports their old machines with parts? *


I haven't done much research on the Speedex yet. Spending most of my spare time working on the Bush Hog JV-II. I will keep you updated on the info that I find.


----------

